
An online post forewarned Taiwan about Covid-19 - guai888
https://focustaiwan.tw/society/202004170016
======
guai888
The poster of that PTT article is also a doctor. Medical providers in Taiwan
have heard about the rumor of SARS reappeared in China throughout December
2019. That doctor went looking for info on Chinese and Hong Kong social media
sites. She was fortunate enough to grab the information before CCP scrubbed
them from the internet. After Taiwan sounded the alarm, WHO told China. CCP
started to crackdown nationwide. On 1/3 2020, CCP even told all the hospitals
to turn over any samples that they have and anyone who leak information will
be jailed.

